# Hp Printer, Vista and a Network



## Enjoihcky24/7 (Jul 8, 2007)

Alright, my Dad is suddenly having trouble printing from his business computer. All of our computers are networked through the home computer which is connected to this printer. The printer is an Hp Officejet d145. We do not believe it is the computer as when hooked directly to his computer he can print fine. i just realized that I can no longer print off of it. 

An attempt to print using his computer resulted in the program through which we were printing, freezing up and "not responding". However after waiting a bit the program would unfreeze and give the following error: "Windows cannot connect to the printer. Operation could not be completed (Error 0x000006bb)."

The router being used is D-link DI-524. The network is through the router. It is a wireless router but the computer are all connected with cat-5 to the router. I am not very familiar with networks and have done everything I could think of which mostly consisted of reloading the printers drivers and such but have no idea to repair network problems. Any help would be appreciated, Thanks


----------



## Enjoihcky24/7 (Jul 8, 2007)

Bump. Come on, please help.


----------



## Enjoihcky24/7 (Jul 9, 2007)

Enjoihcky24/7 said:


> Bump. Come on, please help.



Sigh, a whole day and not a single response.


----------



## Enjoihcky24/7 (Jul 9, 2007)

Enjoihcky24/7 said:


> Sigh, a whole day and not a single response.



Alright I think it's time to repost this in the network section maybe it will get more attention. I'll wait until tonight to repost I guess, just incase. Sorry to be a PIA.


----------



## kof2000 (Jul 9, 2007)

make sure the printer is shared
make sure each other computer can browse the network and located the printer that is on the host pc.

you can try reinstall the printer via the network. uninstall and when you browse the printer and click it it will attempt to reinstall the printer on that particular pc.

thats how mines worked.


----------



## Enjoihcky24/7 (Jul 10, 2007)

kof2000 said:


> make sure the printer is shared
> make sure each other computer can browse the network and located the printer that is on the host pc.
> 
> you can try reinstall the printer via the network. uninstall and when you browse the printer and click it it will attempt to reinstall the printer on that particular pc.
> ...



I've done all that still nothing. When we try to go to printer properties and stuff via the network it also locks up. We can still browse the other computers to the same extent as usual.
Thanks for the response. Any other ideas?


----------



## kof2000 (Jul 10, 2007)

depending on the os you might need to enable file and printer sharing.


----------



## Enjoihcky24/7 (Jul 10, 2007)

kof2000 said:


> depending on the os you might need to enable file and printer sharing.


His is vista, the other's are XP. I'll check the file sharing, but it hasn't been a problem until recently.


----------

